# 3D Printed Neofinetia Pots



## Heather (Oct 7, 2014)

For anyone interested, I'm in the Neofinetia group on Facebook and there's a guy there who's been testing 3D printing Neo pots. They're pretty cool and he's started to sell them, although they are still in the testing phase. Kind of pricey, but neat, none the less. 

http://www.shapeways.com/shops/ErnestDesign


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow!!! They are so nice! But so...expensive..,


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2014)

The are cool. But beyond my purse.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2014)

They are made of plastic? "Real" neo pots go for a lot more - but they are hand painted and fall into what you'd call art.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Oct 9, 2014)

Very cool! I just wish they showed an actual photo instead of a 3D rendering and told you the material.

I wonder how he digitally draws and cuts out the shapes in the modeling program. I want to try to make one of these...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 9, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> They are made of plastic? "Real" neo pots go for a lot more - but they are hand painted and fall into what you'd call art.



Are you saying that something created in this way can't be art?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm, interesting question. I no nothing about making a 3D printed object. I suppose if you have designed something through a software application that takes time and skill, then you could call that art. I wonder the same thing about digital photography and video, or electronically generated music - is it art? I guess you'd have to say yes as long as the person engaging the technology is actively involved in the creating process.

So, let me restate, more carefully:

"Real" neo pots go for a lot more, but are individually hand painted, and thus they fall into what might be called one of a kind art. (with the caveat that many of the designs are repeated over and over such as dragons, certain geometric patterns, etc.)


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 10, 2014)

I was fascinated by the idea. So I went to the site's home page for Shapeways and read for another hour. These pots are made from nylon, the printer is filled with a powdered nylon, and lasers are used to sinter (fuse or melt) the powder into a solid nylon plastic object, layer by layer. They warn you to not heat the nylon plastic over 178 F, or it will melt. Not dishwasher safe. Not food safe. 

You can design an item using one of several compatible with their system 3D model applications. Hit print, and a week later your product is sent to you. The Shapeways website also hosts stores for products people want to sell (not unlike an eBay store) The designer of the pots was Ernest, or at least that is the name of his store, Shapeways handles the orders for him, when you order a neo pot, Shapeway prints it and ships it, no inventory, the neo pot is just a stored electronic file, when you order a pot, only then is one printed. Interesting concept for a store. 

I looked at their pricing, I wager that Shapeways is keeping most of the $54 per pot cost, Ernest is likely getting very little of what is charged. It is an expensive way to make things. But it is a good way to make a "one of" item. Or a just a few item. If you have a product that you don't know what the market will be, it is a good "make on demand" way to do it. Interesting. 

Browse through the Art section. Lots of 1/40th scale dinosaur skeletons, and other weird and wacky things. 

And they can print in quite a range of materials, including ceramic, steel, bronze, gold, silver and platinum. Actually for the precious metals, they print in a casting wax, the print is used to create the plaster mold, and the molten metal is poured into the mold, "Lost Wax" casting method.


----------



## polyantha (Oct 10, 2014)

I did a lot of 3d printing in the last couple months. It works quite well actually, but I don't think that the neo pot is worth the price.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, there are serious neo collectors who pay thousands for plants with unusual foliage- $54 for a pot is probably nothing to them, so sounds like this is a good market to target first.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2014)

Interesting technology. I'd have to say that if the model is made via software from photographing an object, it wouldn't fall within the range of what I'd call art. Neat idea if you want to replicate stuff though.

Linus, yes, the pots themselves can go for hundreds of dollars, particularly ones painted by well known persons.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2014)

That is very cool. Is nylon UV stable?


----------



## Marco (May 12, 2015)

The designs on the pots are great (i.e. model 3). Also the technology used in creating one has significant potential. However at around $45 a piece, i'd rather save the money for two or three of these and get a hand painted pot. Alternatively one could get 2-3 general plastic neon's pot from NWO or Orchidweb. However, if the price point was to fly south a bit i would definitely purchase one to give it a shot.


----------



## abax (May 13, 2015)

Very interesting technology, but I wouldn't put it in any sort
of category called art. Aside from opinion on what constitutes Art, I don't understand fancy pots at all. The
plant is the focus of attention, not the pot. Collecting hand painted pots for themselves, I understand.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> That is very cool. Is nylon UV stable?



Good question!



abax said:


> Very interesting technology, but I wouldn't put it in any sort
> of category called art. Aside from opinion on what constitutes Art, I don't understand fancy pots at all. The
> plant is the focus of attention, not the pot. Collecting hand painted pots for themselves, I understand.



Well, at least in China and Japan, it is a tradition that goes back a long time. I'm not sure that people here understand the original significance of these pots anymore, but I know you can't put a Neo or Cymbid in a show unless it is properly potted. One important point - plants are usually not grown in these pots year round, but rather are moved into them just for shows, especially Neos. Not sure about Cymbids.


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

Some interesting articles on 3D printing I read within the past couple of weeks while having breakfast at the office.

3D Printing in food at Hersey and the CIA. Definitely has interesting potential

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-05-07/3-d-printing-hershey-kisses

Custom fit shoes and baskets

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-05-05/how-3-d-printing-is-saving-the-italian-artisan


----------



## abax (May 18, 2015)

I understand the importance of Cym pots in Japanese and
Chinese culture and the placement of such pots and plants
in the home for peace and contemplation in a special niche
designed for that purpose. To me that is tradition and
particular to a specific culture. However, for me, the pot
design isn't very important as long as it's unglazed clay.
I have a lovely Cym. pot made my Marni Turkel with an
ensifolium potted in it and I love it, but I wouldn't call it
art. I'd call it fine craftmanship.


----------



## Marco (May 18, 2015)

abax said:


> I understand the importance of Cym pots in Japanese and
> Chinese culture and the placement of such pots and plants
> in the home for peace and contemplation in a special niche
> designed for that purpose. To me that is tradition and
> ...



I ended up buying some hand made pots just because i looked fantastic. Truthfuly, i think they will only be used to display neos that are in bloom if guests are ever over.


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 14, 2016)

I've decided I like these.


----------

